# Grain Bill - American Pale Ale



## tfxm (14/4/08)

hey guys ..... im a relatively new all grain brewer, so hopefully i don't make a fool of myself with my first post ....

so i've brewed a few batches of american pale ale using british pale malts (maris otter, golden promise), and they have turned out pretty good, but maybe a bit too heavy (or sweet or something) on the palate. i use a simple infusion mash with a questionable thermometer which may be more trouble than i think it is. BUT, whenever i drink a pale ale thats actually from america (sierra nevada, flying dog etc) i can't help but think that the pale malts they are using are quite a bit different from the british ones.

i haven't tried anything other than the british as a base malt yet, and i like to keep my grain bill pretty simple .... BUT, i am wondering what people's opinions are on the best grain bill to use for an APA (or an IPA, IIPA for that matter). i have read posts from people who talk of using pilsner malts instead of ale malts to get a particular outcome, which seems like an idea since i have also read somewhere that malt referred to as "US domestic 2-row" is actually pilsner malt.

anyway, if anyone has any thoughts, i'm keen to read them.
cheers,
tom


----------



## lowtech (14/4/08)

tfxm said:


> i use a questionable thermometer which may be more trouble than i think it is.



If it is inaccurate you may be mashing too high ending up with a fuller body.Buy a decent thermometer and try again.GP mashed at 65c has always yielded a nice dry ale for me.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (14/4/08)

Save the dearer British malts like Marris Otter for english beer and go with the cheaper ale malts for your APA and the likes. I brew APA as my house beer using just BB Ale and Galaxy and a few specialty grains throw in.


BYB


----------



## GMK (14/4/08)

I agree with low tech - use GP mashed at 65 makes a great SNPA.


----------



## Jazman (14/4/08)

or good ole pils as a base my last one i used some galaxy by mistake so ill soon see how it is


----------



## rough60 (14/4/08)

I like an apa made with 40-60% pils, upto about 10% wheat (normally the more pils, more wheat I add), 5% crystal/melanoidin (what ever I have at the time), and the balance of the grain bill is pale and/or vienna.

Edit: some time a pinch of chocolate for colour.

Cheers


----------



## tfxm (15/4/08)

thanks for the replies .... 
i think i might get a decent thermometer to nail my mash temps with golden promise, then play around with some pils.
cheers ...


----------



## mfdes (15/4/08)

My APA grain bill is 85% MO Floor malted ale malt, 10% Munich and ~5% CaraMunich I. 
It is simple, gives a nice orange coloured wort and has a nice malty backbone to balance the hops. When I say malty I don't mean sweet. I mash at a low temp (66 degrees) and it usually dries out to 1.010-1.012 from 1.052.
I have tried 50% British Pale, 35% JW Pilsner malt, 10% Munich and 5% Caramunich I and also works well. I think you need no more than 50% MO pale malt for flavour contribution. I have also tried to split the crystal into half Carared and half Caramunich I, however I prefer a simpler grain bill and now go with the one up the top.
MFS


----------



## drsmurto (15/4/08)

mfdes said:


> My APA grain bill is 85% MO Floor malted ale malt, 10% Munich and ~5% CaraMunich I.
> It is simple, gives a nice orange coloured wort and has a nice malty backbone to balance the hops. When I say malty I don't mean sweet. I mash at a low temp (66 degrees) and it usually dries out to 1.010-1.012 from 1.052.
> I have tried 50% British Pale, 35% JW Pilsner malt, 10% Munich and 5% Caramunich I and also works well. I think you need no more than 50% MO pale malt for flavour contribution. I have also tried to split the crystal into half Carared and half Caramunich I, however I prefer a simpler grain bill and now go with the one up the top.
> MFS



MFS

Where are you getting floor malted MO from? I was under the impression that all MO or GP for that matter available in Oz wasnt the floor malted stuff?

I use weyermann pils as the base in my APAs.

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## mfdes (15/4/08)

DrSmurto said:


> MFS
> 
> Where are you getting floor malted MO from? I was under the impression that all MO or GP for that matter available in Oz wasnt the floor malted stuff?
> 
> ...



You're right, I just looked it up and it's not. I used to use Thomas Fawcett floor malted pale ale malt, but I'm currently using Bairds Maris Otter pale ale malt. Still has a very nice and distinctive flavour profile.

MFS


----------

